# ordinateur / computadora / ordenador



## Ulvova Peili

"mi computadora esta un poco lenta"
Est-ce que computadora est pareil que ordenador ? C'était un Péruvien qui a dit ca alors peut-etre que c'est un mot latino-américain...


----------



## belemin

_Computadora _c´est ordenador. En espagnol americain on dit ce mot par influence de l´anglais. En Espagne on dit _ordenador_, emprunté du français.


----------



## ErOtto

Hola Ulvova,

si, es lo mismo. En España es más usual decir ordenador, mientras que en Latinoamérica es más usual decir computadora.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Kenavo

Es lo mismo, pero se utiliza mucho mas "computadora"


----------



## ErOtto

Kenavo said:


> Es lo mismo, pero se utiliza mucho mas "computadora"


 
¿Si? ¿Dónde?  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Ulvova Peili

Lol ok donc en gros computadora est pour l'Amerique du Sud et ordenador pour l'Espagne  merci a tous


----------



## Kenavo

ErOtto
En America latina =500 millones de personas
España= 45 millones

Por lo tanto, es mucho mas utilizado computadora. Donde?, si es en español no importa donde!


----------



## Rayines

ErOtto said:


> ¿Si? ¿Dónde?
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


En Argentina: *computadora*, o *compu *.


----------



## lazarus1907

belemin said:


> _Computadora _c´est ordenador. En espagnol americaine on dit ce mot par influence de l´anglais. En Espagne on dit _ordenador_, emprunté du français.


Belemin lo ha dejado bien claro: Los americanos han decidido usar el término anglosajón "computer" para este neologismo, y los españoles (como de costumbre) han copiado a los franceses creando la palabra _ordenador_. Al principio me sonaba raro lo de computadora, pero la verdad es que un "ordenador" computa, no ordena. La palabra "computar", así como sus derivados, es el término perfecto para cualquier cálculo que se hace numéricamente.

Es gracioso que "computer" venga del francés también.


----------



## Ulvova Peili

Kenavo said:


> ErOtto
> En America latina =500 millones de personas
> España= 45 millones
> 
> Por lo tanto, es mucho mas utilizado computadora. Donde?, si es en español no importa donde!


 
Pienso que Erotto queria decir "Donde se usa la parola computadora mas?" Porqué en Espana no se usa esta parola mucho.
Tambien has dicho que hay 500 millones de personas en America Latina como si valia la pena utilizar la parola computadora mas que ordenador pero no hay mucho contacto con la America Latina y tambien la Espana es donde los espanoles de America Latina vienen...


----------



## lpfr

No, Lazarus1907, la palabra "computer" no existe en francés oficial. Solo como anglicismo con el significado de "calcular".


----------



## niko

lazarus1907 said:


> Belemin lo ha dejado bien claro: Los americanos han decidido usar el término anglosajón "computer" para este neologismo, y los españoles (como de costumbre) han copiado a los franceses creando la palabra _ordenador_. Al principio me sonaba raro lo de computadora, pero la verdad es que un "ordenador" computa, no ordena. La palabra "computar", así como sus derivados, es el término perfecto para cualquier cálculo que se hace numéricamente.
> 
> Es gracioso que "computer" venga del francés también.



Jejeje, divertido, porque la palabra "ordinateur" fue proposado en lugar de "calculateur" precizamente porque parecia simplista respecto a la posibilidades de un ordenador


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Quizá sea curioso comprobar como su divulgación ha hecho del ordenador más una herramienta de *ordenación* que una herramienta de *computación*.


----------



## lpfr

@Víctor Pérez: no estoy de acuerdo. Un ordenador/calculador/computadora es sobre todo una máquina de cálculo. Y todo lo que hace, lo hace calculando, aunque sea ordenar datos o mostrar imágenes en la pantalla. El nombre más adecuado sería "calculador", pero la historia no se reescribe.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lpfr said:


> @Víctor Pérez: no estoy de acuerdo. Un ordenador/calculador/computadora es sobre todo una máquina de cálculo. Y todo lo que hace, lo hace calculando, aunque sea ordenar datos o mostrar imágenes en la pantalla. El nombre más adecuado sería "calculador", pero la historia no se reescribe.


 
No seré yo el que te contradiga, *lpfr*, que soy un negado con los ordenadores...

Lo que quiero decir es que, si bien en un principio los ordenadores fueron construídos para calcular muy rápidamente (cosa que aún es la función principal en los centros de cálculo, en las universidades y en las ingenierías, por solo citar algunos), hoy en día, cuando su uso ya se ha divulgado, su función principal pareciera ser la ordenación de datos y de información. 
Por otro lado, su funcionamiento, basado obviamente en cálculos matemáticos, pasa desapercibido para la gran mayoría de los usuarios. Sin embargo, lo que no pasa desapercibida es su forma -aparente- de interactuar con el usuario: mediante la ordenación de ideas, conceptos y archivos. 

De ahí mi reflexión sobre que, gracias -o por culpa- a la divulgación de su uso, el ordenador es más una herramienta de ordenación que de computación.

Por mucho que tengas razón, *lpfr*, que estoy convencido tienes, no me imagino decir "voy a escribir una carta en mi calculador". Aunque cosas peores se ha visto...


----------



## lpfr

@Víctor Pérez: Estamos de acuerdo, pero si tu usas "voy a escribir mi carta en mi ordenador" yo digo "voy a escribir una carta en mi PC" y sí hablo de los calculadores de los centros de cálculo. Porque, que nos guste o no, lo que tenemos en casa no son ordenadores sino PCs.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*lpfr*, no tengo nada en contra de que escribas la carta en tu PC, es decir, en tu computadora, ¡faltaría más! 
Lo que dije es que, siguiendo tu razonamiento anterior (el del calculador) yo nunca diría *voy a escribir una carta en mi calculador*.
Por cierto, lo hiciste _chico_ pero si fuese _chica_ sonaría así: *voy a escribir una carta en mi calculadora. *
Aunque, reitero, todo es posible (algún día hablaremos desde nuestra cámara de fotos... ).


----------



## Allpex

ErOtto said:


> ¿Si? ¿Dónde?
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto



En el mundo. España sólo tiene 44...millones de habitantes mientras en Latinoamérica (Computadora) tiene mucho más que el triple de habitantes.


----------



## esteban

Sólo quería apuntar que, aparte de "computadora", también se emplea la palabra "computador" en Latinoamérica (aunque seguramente en menor medida). En cuanto a lo de optar por "ordenador" o "computadora"/"computador" dependerá como siempre del público aludido. 


Saludos
esteban


----------



## njstbn

et ordi? 
je pense que j'ai écouté ce mot mais je ne sais pas si c'est correcte aussi...


----------



## jprr

njstbn said:


> et ordi?
> je pense que j'ai écouté ce mot mais je ne sais pas si c'est correcte aussi...


Ben... si tu l'as entendu en français, c'est normal _Si tu l'as entendu* en espagnol*, c'est plus inattendu_
*Est-ce correct ? ... exactement comme "la compu" en espagnol*


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Por aquí (España) el término coloquial es el "ordenata".

Existe otro hilo sobre este tema: http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/les-ordis.966080/?hl=es

Gévy


----------

